# I cant believe it. Its actually happening. Somebody help



## carlos2988 (Nov 29, 2013)

I have officially lost my mind and am currently going insane. I feel extremely strange and detached. My mind is gone. I feel like a alien in some weird new planet. Life is just so strange now. I dont know what it is anymore. I cant comprehend it. Life is so mysterious and scary. Just sitting here typing this in seems so weird and strange and foreign. I feel like I was just born or something. I feel like I was drugged and thrown into a different planet with a new identity and a new perception of the world. I'm gonna be put in a mental institution soon I'm sure. I am so terrified and confused right now. My whole life has been flipped upside down. I just cant cope with this. I cant really explain it that well because its so confusing. Whats going on. Can anybody help me before I end up in an asylum?


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

dude calm down, these are regular dp/dr symptoms.


----------



## carlos2988 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm sorry im just flipping out things have never been this severe. Where people seem fake and strange and everything around me is alien-like. Also i'm not attending any therapy.


----------



## EmilyJane (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Newbie. I'm new too. I Just opened this account thing. I feel the exact way. you said it perfectly. I feel like i'm going so crazy. I dont know what anything is. Everything is so unreal. Like I am dreaming. Everything is just too much. Life & time. I'm so scared.


----------



## EmilyJane (Jan 14, 2014)

Carlos2988 You should talk to me.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey there, I just wanted to say that the way you feel right now and your symptoms are totally DPDR. The more and more people I talk to and stories I read, plus self experience, I can firmly say that this insanity and strangeness is only DPDR symptoms. You are not losing your mind, you are not going insane, you are not getting schizophrenia, ect ect. We have all been there in that scary place and we will all come out of it alive and safe. It can and does get better, please believe me. I was in and out of the emergency ward about 19 times in one year because of these feelings, I have also been in the mindspace of thinking I should commit myself to an insane asylum. This was years and years ago. I still have DPDR but it is ALOT more manageable these days and I have made alot of progress, you can and will too. Time, healthy lifestyle, and acceptence have helped me out, as well as this awesome website with so many awesome people on it. I wish you all the best


----------



## chal3oye (Jan 22, 2014)

These are regular dp/dr symptoms.


----------

